# Salmon frames



## johnyd (May 15, 2011)

I picked up some salmon frames from the super market yesterday

( I always look for them on the weekend as I figure the head filleter is away and the apprentices do the work on the weekends so the frames have more meat on them)

They were selling for $ 1:99 a Kilo so I grabbed a few for my lunch, and after salt and sugar cure overnite cooked them up on the barbeque at work. I had a few too many left over that I didnt cook and decided to cold smoke them when I got home.

here they are with a little cheese ........ always trying to maximise the use of smoke!








Just wondering if anybody else eats the frames, they are a bit fiddly thats why I chunk them up, and you tend to spit out a few bones but they are worth it!


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Looks good to me!!

(what the heck is a frame, mate?)

 Craig


----------



## johnyd (May 15, 2011)

When they fillet the fish you are left with the boney bit. back bone and ribs with a thin layer (depending on the skill of the boner or fish filleter) of flesh.

Sometime ya strike it lucky and theres plenty on there, me being such a tight wad likes the idea of paying very little for what is otherwise a premium product......... salmon fillet runs at $20 to $27 a kilo here


----------



## johnyd (May 16, 2011)

And at the top of the screen you can see my latest mod to the brinkman, a rack to hold 3 stainless rods for hanging sausage links from, there are two rods sitting on it in the photo


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

You learn something new everyday on here. Salmon frames? You would think they would just throw them away.


----------



## alaskanbear (May 16, 2011)

Hmm, thats very interesting.  We use the 'frames' as you call them, for halibut and burbot bait, as well as for bear bait.  Interesting concept.  When I fillet my slaom, theres not a whole lotta meat left, have enve used to make a glorious fish stock with them and the bellies.

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Hmm, thats very interesting.  We use the 'frames' as you call them, for halibut and burbot bait, as well as for bear bait.  Interesting concept.  When I fillet my slaom, theres not a whole lotta meat left, have enve used to make a glorious fish stock with them and the bellies.
> 
> Rich




Bear Bait???

I believe beer makes a much better "Bear Bait"---Don't you think, "Alaskan Bear"????

Bear


----------



## johnyd (May 16, 2011)

Would that be like a beer batter?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for deep frying


----------



## johnyd (May 16, 2011)

People use them here for making burley as well but I find them tasty treats and when you dish them up cut into 2 " strips as an appetiser they disappear real fast!


----------



## alaskanbear (May 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Bear Bait???
> 
> I believe beer makes a much better "Bear Bait"---Don't you think, "Alaskan Bear"????
> 
> Bear


LOL, well if you're speaking 'personally', I have the beer and you shall become welcome in my back 40 any time sir--as for the 4 legged animal that I feast upon, donuts, fry grease and salmos carcasses have them within range --


----------

